# help me choose



## sychak (May 12, 2010)

Obviously temperament comes first..but, until sunday I have nothing else to go on. lol. 

These are the pups I have to choose from (4 males all great temperaments supposedly): 

Sorry for the bad pics. Breeder took them with flash on outside it looks like...

pup 1 









pup 2 









pup 3 









pup 4 









mom









dad









Thanks!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Puppy # 4

Come on down!!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

#4 based on pics alone

How exciting for you!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

#4 has the brightest expression...although all expressions could have (and probably did) change immediately after the picture was taken!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Pup 1 gets my vote!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I like that Pup2 and Pup4 look like they have more forward facing ears that look like they're starting to come up. I would be concerned about ears since Mom appears to have soft ears. I like the coloring on 1 and 4. 1 also looks heavir boned, although it's difficult to tell in the pictures.

But you are of course right. Temperament first and foremost. And then truthfully health. Pups should all be alert and active and if at all possible I would want to see and interact with Mom and Dad.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I like how dark puppy #1 is. I could never choose based on photos alone though. Good luck!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I like number 1 who looks like a bruiser)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I remember when my breeder would post photo's of the puppies on her website, she would then inform us waiting (we were not guarenteed a puppy from her though - she matched potential homes with puppies) to go and look.

I had this female picked out, she was sooo cute (I still have her photo). Based on photo's alone, I wanted her.

I ended up with a male from that litter which was actually one of the photo's I thought looked funny.. lol. Stark did not take good puppy photo's! Hahahaha..

Good luck with your new puppy! Maybe ask the breeder to get some video of the puppies so you can see them interacting with eachother and with the breeder? If your breeder does not choose for you, this will be a good way to assess the puppies temperament.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Always one to be different...I like pup #2  (obviously just based on the pics)


----------



## dvaughan (May 13, 2010)

Pup #1 for sure!!!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Just wondering, It looks like I see tar heeling and toe penciling on pup # one, but I see a lot of tan. Anyone think he might be a Bi-color?


----------



## sychak (May 12, 2010)

First, thanks for the opinions so far! I can't wait to actually see them and watch them play and all that fun stuff! 2 more days! 

And GSDSunshine, I was thinking the same thing about number 1 being a bicolor. 

Since this is my first time picking out a gs puppy, are there any negatives or positives about picking the big boned pup? Do any of these look like they'll have longer or plush coats? I know, dumb questions..but you never know unless you ask!!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Did anyone come to you?


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I like 1 or 3..they look large!


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

I say #2. But when Sunday comes around I'm sure one of them will speak to you. Then you'll know.


----------



## sychak (May 12, 2010)

Update!!! 
I picked pup number 1! 
He seemed to have the best temperament overall. Wasn't in your face (or my kids) but wasnt shy either. And my hubby liked the way he played back with his littermates. 
He looks like he will be BIG. 
First night home went great! Slept all night! 

Thanks everyone for giving me your opinions on the pictures.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Yay!!!! Congrats on the new addition! Can't wait for more pictures! lol


----------

